# XD?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I went to a local gun store the other day and did a side by side comparrison with a Glock 27 and a Sub compact XD. Hummm. I'm rethinking my desire for a G26 or 27. The XD grip was much better (pinky wasn't hanging off), and it could hold a light. It felt pretty good in my hand. I almost feel guilty for thinking this way. I've owned my G23 for over ten years now and love it. I almost feel like I'm cheating on Glock for looking.:smt082


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The grip angle of the Glock was always awkward to me. I rented a Glock and an XD side by side on three occasions before I made my final choice. I also like the extra layer of comfort of having the grip safety engaged when I holster the pistol. But I know what you mean about that feeling of cheating. I get that with other stuff like cars. Brand loyalty is stronger than we like to admit.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've owned a Glock (23C)
I've own a Sig (P226)
I've shot plenty of 1911's (Kimbers, Colts, Paras, and Springers)

I LOVE my XD 45!!!!

My next carry gun was GOING to be another Kahr, in the PM45.

It may well be a XD 9 Subcompact...

How do you make an XD?
Take the grip angle and grip safety off a 1911...
Add the tried and true internals and polymer durability of a Glock...
Sprinkle in the steel sights, take-down, and barrel lock-up of a Sig...
Tweek it with an "internal SA" trigger for a crisp release...
Come out with a Mil-Spec .45ACP...

Presto... The best of three words.

Now sell it with a hoster, a mag pouch, 2-3 nickel plated mags, and a lockable hard case for under $500...

Any wonder why it's blowing the doors off Glock?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> How do you make an XD?
> Take the grip angle and grip safety off a 1911...
> Add the tried and true internals and polymer durability of a Glock...
> Sprinkle in the steel sights, take-down, and barrel lock-up of a Sig...
> ...


You forgot to add, "make the bore axis somewhere in low earth orbit" and "make the trigger reset as long as possible." :mrgreen:

And "blowing the doors off Glock?" Glock has something like 70% of the American police market, and a a huge percentage of civilian sales to boot. The XD is barely a blip compared to Glock's market share. Galco, for example, sells probably 30 Glock holsters for every XD holster (which may mean lots of XDs are purchased but not carried). Enthusiasts are into the XD, especially on forums, and it is a good pistol, but its sales pale in comparison to Glock.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Mike,

I VERY MUCH value and respect your opinions in this forum. Thank you for your posts. I've learned immensely. But...

1) Bore axis, point taken... but I can double-tap an XD just fine. Been practicing... Trigger control... fundimental grip...

2) Trigger Reset (one trip to a good 'Smith if you prefer a different trigger feel), which I am doing... (Target/Carry 3.5-4.5 lbs and improved pull/reset) I'd also argue that maybe 5% of shooters ever feel the reset in a speed-shooting situation. They're trigger-slapping.

And... I agree on your volume numbers. But... if you EXCLUDE the politically weighted, marketing monster driven, mass-buy purchases of whole police departments, and you consider the fact that the XD has been around for what? 4 years? Glock's been around forever, by comparison.

I think, and this is only from looking around... You'll find that an increasing percentage of market share is going to XD, and a decreasing share is going to Glock. It would be interesting to see a non-biased number. (M&Ps are doing damage too...)

I'd like to see what gun-shops, that carry both, and sell to individual buyers, are selling.

No doubt... I'd carry an XD, or a Glock, or a Sig any day, and anywhere, to hell and back (sorry Sig), and feel safe.

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> No doubt... I'd carry an XD, or a Glock, or a Sig any day, and anywhere, to hell and back (sorry Sig), and feel safe.


Was joking a bit on the bore axis and trigger reset - I harp on those features constantly, since they are why I prefer Glock to other modern designs. It's true that good technique can compensate for lots of things (watch Rob Leatham with an XD!), but a low bore axis and short reset makes it a little easier, at least for me.

All the guns you mention are fine weapons, and I wouldn't turn my nose up at any of them. Hell, I am reasonably satisfied with the Beretta the Army makes me carry!


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Hell, I am reasonably satisfied with the Beretta the Army makes me carry!


WHAT! :smt017 This coming from Mr. Glock?


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> You forgot to add, "make the bore axis somewhere in low earth orbit" and "make the trigger reset as long as possible." :mrgreen:
> 
> The XD is barely a blip compared to Glock's market share. Galco, for example, sells probably 30 Glock holsters for every XD holster (which may mean lots of XDs are purchased but not carried).


Don't get me wrong I love my Galco, but doesn't the XD come with it's own holster. That may have somethng to do with reduced holster sales. Replacement holsters for older pre-existing Glocks may be a slight factor.

I shot an XD 45 for the first time the yesterday. I liked the grip a lot better than what I remember about the Glock.

I've come to enjoy my 1911 so I may never be a polymer enthusiast. However that XD I shot yesterday makes me give it a second thought.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

You like the feel because Springfield copied the 1911 grip angle... Natural pointability because the 1911 was designed 96 years ago to point right... hahaha


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

mvslay said:


> Don't get me wrong I love my Galco, but doesn't the XD come with it's own holster.


The "holster" that comes with the XD is complete crap. I don't know any person that owns a XD and is serious about carrying it that uses the XD Gear holster. The only thing I've ever done with mine is find a way to mount it in my car. IMO, they'd be better off giving another mag with the gun instead of the holster and mag carrier.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

XD Gear Holster in the car????

AWESOME idea. How did you modify it?

Jeff


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> XD Gear Holster in the car????
> 
> AWESOME idea. How did you modify it?
> 
> Jeff


All I did was adhere the industrial strength Velcro to the holster and to the side of the console between the two front seats. Held it nice and tight. Basically the holster was still at my 3:00, but the gun wouldn't get hung up in the seat belt if I had to draw while sitting. Came in handy on long drives too. I've gotten a new car since then w/o the console, so I haven't found a new placement for it yet.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Todd said:


> The "holster" that comes with the XD is complete crap. I don't know any person that owns a XD and is serious about carrying it that uses the XD Gear holster. The only thing I've ever done with mine is find a way to mount it in my car. IMO, they'd be better off giving another mag with the gun instead of the holster and mag carrier.


Someone who seriously carries every day will get a better holster. The guy who let me shoot the XD was quite happy with his holster. I'm just saying a person is probably less likelyto be in the holster market if he/she has one. Not every pistol is bought by a CCL holder or LEO.

I'm sure the angle probably was a bit better if it mimic's a 1911. What I like about the XD was more specifically the front of the grip. It was less blocky.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

when you look at how fast the XD is selling you have to take into account the powerful springfield advertising machine.
springfield easily has the best web site of any gun co. with flash players and inter active design areas. even the mighty sig sauer co, could take a few lessons from their merchandising & advertising dept.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Todd said:


> The "holster" that comes with the XD is complete crap. I don't know any person that owns a XD and is serious about carrying it that uses the XD Gear holster. The only thing I've ever done with mine is find a way to mount it in my car. IMO, they'd be better off giving another mag with the gun instead of the holster and mag carrier.


The XD Gear had to be a Marketing ploy. Went into a friends gun shop and he had XD Gear for sale. I asked if he was stupid and he said he made a mistake. But everything else they did right.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I had a Glock 22 when they first came out. I was in the store to buy a 9mm Glock or the 45, and the shop owner had just made room in the case for the 40. I wanna say that was 15 years ago??? I liked the 45 as a round, but the 45 Glock was like holding a brick. The 40 was a good blend of the 2. I shot that pistol a bunch back then...

Anyway, I've been a revolver man for a while, letting my 1911 and Glock go some time back.

I got the itch for another auto, and was arguing the Glock 22 versus 23 in my head. Several trips to several stores, and I had almost decided on the 23C.

Then I put the XD-45 in my hand.

I did some reading, and went back to again compare.

I bought a 4 inch XD-45. For my stubby little fingers, and tiny palms, there was no comparison betwen the Glocks and the XDs.

At the time I bought my G-22, there was little going for the Glock. Everyone I heard of had a 1911 of some sort or a S&W. Now the pistol world seems to revolve around Glock. Maybe soon, the XD will catch up, is all I'm saying.

And yes, the holster is pretty cheesy, and had no impact on my buying decision.

Anyway...:watching:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

God help me - I have never been interested in XDs - but after shooting on this past Sat in 45ACP - I may have to get one. I will rent it 1 more time before I decide. But, I was surprised how well it shot for me..

I'm just trying to psych myself into liking it, I suppose. I mean, there isn't anything wrong with it. It's just a brand/style that holds no interest for me. So, seeing myself shoot so well with it was a surprise...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> God help me - I have never been interested in XDs - but after shooting on this past Sat in 45ACP - I may have to get one. I will rent it 1 more time before I decide. But, I was surprised how well it shot for me..
> 
> I'm just trying to psych myself into liking it, I suppose. I mean, there isn't anything wrong with it. It's just a brand/style that holds no interest for me. So, seeing myself shoot so well with it was a surprise...


We may have a convert! Do the people at Walther know this? They might have to cancel your contract for product endorsements. :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay... I'll pitch in 5 bucks to the "Buy Shipwreck and XD Fund"!

Just one more time, my boy... Go ahead... Shoot it... mmmmm... feels good huh???

roflmao

Can't wait for the first "Hard Chromed" XD45 Service on the forum... Send pics, Shipwreck!

JBW


----------



## schwazche (Oct 8, 2007)

*I like my new XD-9 SC*

I have to say that I love my little XD9 SubCompact. I'm a Kimber and Beretta fan but recently bought my first XD at the Tulsa Wannamacher show and have to say that it's extremely accurate and quite comfortable. Of course, I haven't had it long, but so far so good. Certainly feels better to me than my buddy's Glock and I like the grip safety similar to my Kimber.

Just my $.02.

schwazche


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

I personally haven't shot the XD45 yet, although I would very much like to. I mainly use my husband's XD9mm and it is by far, the best handgun I've ever felt. When I purchase a handgun, it will be the XD45 - hands down! You can't beat XD's for quality as well as price. They are a total package.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Okay... I'll pitch in 5 bucks to the "Buy Shipwreck and XD Fund"!
> 
> Just one more time, my boy... Go ahead... Shoot it... mmmmm... feels good huh???
> 
> ...


I can go for that :mrgreen:

Seriously - I'm not sure when I'll get to the range again to rent it (my wife has me on a 1x a month range visit diet - in order to get an allowance of $50 per month to go towards new guns).

But, if I shoot it as well as I did the first time, I'll probably buy one. Normally I shoot better with longer slide guns - so, I'd usually be interested in the tactical version. But, as they only have the 45 service model to rent - I'll probably stick with the same size as what I am renting...

I don't think I'll hard chrome it though. If I buy one, I plan to get one with a stainless slide - so, it will match my hard chromed funs to begin with. If I knew how to disassemble it, I'd be tempted to send off the small parts for hard chroming for a nicer 2-tone look. But, I'll probably keep it stock.

I like that dark earth frame, but it only comes with a black slide, not the stainless slide...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> We may have a convert! Do the people at Walther know this? They might have to cancel your contract for product endorsements. :mrgreen:


Nah, they'll let me pass. Walther doesn't make a P99 45 :smt083

I'm no longer interested in 9mms. The HK P30 looks kewl. But I've given up on any other 9mms because nothing shoots as well as my fullsize P99. I also have the compact P99 in 9mm, and a USPc in 9mm.

I just want a 45 again - never expected it would be an XD. I rented it as an afterthought after trying the USP fullsize and M&P 45. I shot well with the M&P, but I don't care for the hinged trigger, and the trigger break isn't as clean as I normally like.

Now, the rental XD is WELL broken in, so the trigger was lighter than all of the new XDs I tried dry firing in the shop. But, I guess I'll just need to do a lot of dry fire practice. I don't really feel like spending a fortune to send the gun off for a trigger job AND paying that enormous next day shipping both ways.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't forget about the XD45 Compact. 4" barrel and both the short grip of the SC for CCW and the full mag extension to make it the true service model. Kinda 2 guns in 1.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not interested in the compact - this is just a range gun. I have 2 carry guns already. 

And, when I shoot my P99c with the spacer and the fullsize mag, I actually twist the gun - whereas if I just put the fullsize mag and no spacer, I shoot it fine.

So, I'd get the fullsize.

I'm tired of 1911s, and was looking for an alternative yet still have a 45 I shoot well...


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

FHBrumb said:


> I had a Glock 22 when they first came out. I was in the store to buy a 9mm Glock or the 45, and the shop owner had just made room in the case for the 40. I wanna say that was 15 years ago??? I liked the 45 as a round, but the 45 Glock was like holding a brick. The 40 was a good blend of the 2. I shot that pistol a bunch back then...
> 
> Anyway, I've been a revolver man for a while, letting my 1911 and Glock go some time back.
> 
> ...


I finally got some time on the XD-45 today...

First off a history lesson. I have not discharged a firearm in about seven years. I injured my right wrist badly in a snowmobile incident, and have never risked it. When I saw the Doc about it, at that time, she said I needed to completely immobalize it for 6 to 10 weeks, then do on and off with a brace. Well, I was a cook back then, and losing my right hand to a brace meant no cooking, no money... I stopped many activities (shooting, snowmobile riding, bowling, you name it, I don't even "high five"), but the wrist never really healed. Eventually, I sold all of my autos and even all but one revolver. Past that time, it's a hobby that I lost sight of, and even forgot the combination to my gun safe. I know, I suck...

The idea that I wanted back into shooting hit me a few weeks ago. A few shopping trips put an XD-45 (4 inch) in my ownership.

The first shot was a little worrysome, but my wrist held, and then 50 rounds went downrange. My shooting was with 230 grain Winchester FMJ ammo and 230 grain Remington JHPs. Both fed flawlessly, even with my weak wrist holding the pistol. (I have purchased some excersise stuff to build the strength back up.)

I fired all 50 rounds at a single target at 15 yards in what I'd call controlled aimed fire. Likely a shot every 4 to 5 seconds, through 3 magazines, then stop to reload them and go again. My group was 7 inches across at it's widest point. The last magazine did most of the spreading, signaling me that I needed to quit, and get back into this slowly. I had 150 rounds with me, but decided to take a cautious approach. "Back in the day", me and my Glock 22 would put all 50 in about 3 inches...:smt022 Vision??? Wrist??? I need to practice??? Back then, I paid my rent, and blew the rest of my check at the range. Easily, I did 500 rounds a week for over a year on that gun.

Even obviously losing my grip, the XD did feed all 50 rounds. There was no indication it wouldn't feed another 50. I was pretty impressed, considering some of what I've read says a weak grip can lead to malfunction with this pistol.

Recoil was reasonable, even working against my weak wrist. There was a good solid POP with muzzle flip, and when the muzzle came back down, the pistol was basically back on target. There was no rolling, or wandering. No real rapid fire or quick follow up was attempted. Maybe next week.

Anyway, I like it, and think I can get back into this hobby with the XD at my side. One day, I'll get the 2 1/8 inch Model 60 .357 back out. I'm sure that is more than I want to do to my wrist right now. Or maybe I just need to load up some soft 38 special ammo, and go for it!:mrgreen:


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

so you see tnoisaw, you don't have to feel bad about liking the XD. most of us do like it....:smt083


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

125 more rounds today on the 45. I found a good solid way to grip, and I feel like I'm as high up on the frame as I can get. I end up with my left index finger on the guard (some folks hate that, but it works for me), and my left thumb up on the take down lever. My right thumb is on top of my left, keeping it away from the slide release. I was shooting a little faster than last time, and still holding about a 7 inch group at 15 yards. Still centered up OK, but a hint low.

My range sucks for this kind of shooting. First off, the closest range is the 15 yards. Secondly, it's really more of a rifle range that allows pistols. There is a rule reminder dry erase board in the clubhouse, and in big red letters, "NO RAPID FIRE". I asked for a definition, and the Range Safety Officer said no more than one round per second, and not missing the target at what ever speed you fire. I'd say I was at about one shot per two seconds, and the RSO came to see if I was hitting the target. With everything in the black, he just walked away. I intend to push that one shot per second rule pretty hard over the next few months.:smt023


----------

